
These are the 35 US tech startups that have reached unicorn status in 2018 - ohiovr
https://amp.businessinsider.com/tech-startups-unicorns-2018-full-list-2018-11
======
ohiovr
These companies are not worth a billion dollars.

For example the one called JFrog. I have never seen it mentioned here and I
read this place daily. Searching for it reveals dozens of submissions without
any comments. I can’t figure out what problem they solve, what value they add,
or who would need it.

